# Port St. Joe and Indian Pass



## DMK (Oct 6, 2007)

I am going camping at the St. Joe state park the first week in March. I know some of you guys go over there. I am planning on taking a 16' skiff with me. Any suggestions or adviceon the trout/redfish in those two areas would be greatly appreciated. I have fished St. Joe but it has been 5 years ago but have never fished aroun Indian Pass. Thanks in advance.:usaflag


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

My advice wouldbe to take plenty of clothes....we usually dont start fishing till Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Presnells camp right on St Joe bay should have plenty of openings. I know they have hookups for Campers and I believe camp sights also.


----------



## DMK (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so far guys. Are there any must eat places in the area?


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife and I ate here - Good food and service when we were there.

http://www.sunsetcoastalgrill.com/


----------



## captjim (Jan 4, 2010)

Try Sisters in St.Joe on main st,great home cookin


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

The entire place is an outstanding fishery. If the water is calm you would have no problem making to the bouys near the end of the cape. That time of year is great for cobia. Start close and work out as far as you feel comfortable. Any of the flats are great. Cant give to many specifics, but fish pot holes.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Lane & I fish there several times each winter, and usually do great. This past Christmas there was soo much fresh water that we were skunked. But you should do well during the first week in March. You can put in the ICW at White city and motor west to the Tee, and you should be able to catch your limits of trout pretty quick. Plan on using live shrimp, as they are trained to them. If the bite is really good, gulps or DOAs will work, but live shrimp always work. 

Also, you can catch the real early bite at the St. Joe Marina basin. Absolute daybreak is best.

Good luck. We'll be looking for you report and photos:takephoto


----------

